# Thanks for the pep talk Door Dash



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I’ll get right on that 😂😂


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

dumbdash :roflmao:


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

The paper cup is half full.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

How many $3 offers will it take you to reach that? 😆


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I love all the exclamation points. :biggrin: 

It makes it look like they think you actually have a snowball’s chance in Hell of grinding out all those deliveries even though you only average one delivery every 33 days.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

That is well coded spam at its dumbest!


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Are GrubHub and DoorDash sharing spam programmers?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Cdub2k said:


> I'll get right on that &#128514;&#128514;


Charles, you got this! &#129315;


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Charles, you got this! &#129315;


I don't think it's humanly possible now.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Cdub2k said:


> I don't think it's humanly possible now.


Come on! That's only ~ 82 deliveries a day.

You Got This!!


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

MHR said:


> Come on! That's only ~ 82 deliveries a day.
> 
> You Got This!!


I'd have to stay up 72 hours straight and average average 3.5 deliveries per hour. It's a tough way to make a living but with enough meth to keep me up and with enough determination and a bit of luck I think I can pull it off.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

LOL 2 deliveries in 66 days............


----------

